
The new dot com bubble is here: it’s called online advertising - DimiD
https://thecorrespondent.com/100/the-new-dot-com-bubble-is-here-its-called-online-advertising/13230718600-5d15791f
======
taylorhughes
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21465873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21465873)

------
wyxuan
This seems like a dupe no?

~~~
pascalxus
Probably an A/B test.

------
bobosha
[https://outline.com/CquSKm](https://outline.com/CquSKm)

------
papermachete
Disable javascript to view whole page/website for free.

~~~
The_Corres
Hey, when you do this, can you see the member/expert contributions as well, or
is it all the articles?

------
droithomme
Since it is behind a paywall would you be so kind as to post the workaround so
we can read it? Thanks.

~~~
rinchik
How about an actual subscription as a "workaround"?

We all demand high quality journalism while not willing to make a
contribution. Insane.

Same analogy as with software pirating (ah praise Erik Meijer for speaking up
about this stupidity)

~~~
blahyawnblah
I think a fair middle ground is two or three free articles. I don't want to
subscribe to three dozen different news sites.

~~~
The_Corres
You can get our best article every week by subscribing to our sneak peek email
- [https://thecorrespondent.com/sneak-
peek](https://thecorrespondent.com/sneak-peek). Of course, we'll keep
suggesting you join as a member and given it's a pay-what-you-want payment
model it's not a huge ask. You can also follow us on Twitter
[https://twitter.com/The_Corres](https://twitter.com/The_Corres) and see
everything we post there for free (which is, everything). What you do get as a
paying member rather than just a viewer, is access to the conversations we
have under the article which are sometimes really worth if. Under this
article, for example, the journalist Jesse was joined by Garrett Johnson who
was interviewed for the article and is a former Yahoo! economist and members
got a chance to ask him questions based on the article and his experience at
Yahoo!.

